# OK I still don't get all the negativity



## Palm Beach Driver (Oct 27, 2017)

2nd week as a full time uber driver. Net after all expenses 896.78. 55 hours total. Put the work into it and you will get rewarded. I accept all trips and never get any requests more than 11 minutes away which usually turn into 8 or 9 minutes. Work the smart areas. I do not work ANY late hours. (Nothing after 9pm). I start my day at 6 am and usually ave 100 in the account by 10am 11 the latest. I take a break from noon until 3 and then drive a few more hours from 3-6 or 7. I drive from Miami to Stuart. Average miles per day of 240-300. 
I compare Uber to the restaurant`industry. EXAMPLE:
30 people work in the restaurant. 10 are cooks 20 are servers. 5 cooks are there to have a job until something real comes along. 2 cooks are there because it is the only job they can get with their prior convictions. 1 cook is always submitting applications to other restaurants because this one sucks so bad. And, 2 cooks are there to make a career out of it and are the highest paid, get regular raises and even though they do not have a mansion and a Ferrari they are happy and content. 15 servers are there while going to school to get a degree in "their field". 2 are there because they need drinking money and 3 are long term employees supporting their families making the highest tips and have a lot of regulars. They make a fair living but fall into a fe money issues from time to time but get themselves back on the right track with proper dedication. 
SO THERE IT IS. I GET IT. IN FLORIDA IF YOU MAKE 60K A YEAR AND ONLY CLAIM YOURSELF ON TAXES THAT EQUALS 1863.68/ TWO WEEKS TAKE HOME. BREAK IT DOWN BY A WEEKLY TAKE HOME AND THEN PUT IN ALL THE DEDUCTIONS AS A DRIVER. FIGURE WHTAEVER YOU WANT FOR WEAR AND TEAR. IF YOU MAKE THE EQUIVALENT OF 60K WITH UBER AND ARE STRUGGLING THEN YOU ARE LIVING ABOVE YOUR MEANS, HAVE UNREALISTIC GOALS, OR ARE JUST CLUELESS. NO YOU CANNOT AFFORD TO LIVE ON PALM BEACH ISLAND, AND NO YOU CANNOT GO TO THE BREAKERS EVERY SUNDAY FOR BRUNCH BUT FOR GODS SAKE IT IS A LIVING. 
Suggestion: rethink this all out. What is so bad? What did you expect starting out? Who is responsible for the success or failure of you? Uber has replaced my income source which has allowed me to own 3 nice new cars, a home in Wellington, (400K) and dinner out a few times a month. Yes my wife also works. It is a partnership to reach ultimate goals. If you alone or with your spouse do not have the ability to build a life financially it is NOT Ubers fault. Go back to school, get a degree in engineering and make your 170K and something tells me more than half ill still be in financial dire straights. Live within your means. Palm Beach County is EXPENSIVE...move elsewhere if you cannot afford it.

Simplification" Job making 60K in Fl equals 1800/2 weeks take home. ...Match it with Uber and stop complaining about all the other BS. es you have to ork. Take all write offs into account figure whatever you want for wear and tear. It is NOT that hard.


----------



## Jcposeidon (Oct 3, 2017)

Palm Beach Driver said:


> 2nd week as a full time uber driver. Net after all expenses 896.78. 55 hours total. Put the work into it and you will get rewarded. I accept all trips and never get any requests more than 11 minutes away which usually turn into 8 or 9 minutes. Work the smart areas. I do not work ANY late hours. (Nothing after 9pm). I start my day at 6 am and usually ave 100 in the account by 10am 11 the latest. I take a break from noon until 3 and then drive a few more hours from 3-6 or 7. I drive from Miami to Stuart. Average miles per day of 240-300.
> I compare Uber to the restaurant`industry. EXAMPLE:
> 30 people work in the restaurant. 10 are cooks 20 are servers. 5 cooks are there to have a job until something real comes along. 2 cooks are there because it is the only job they can get with their prior convictions. 1 cook is always submitting applications to other restaurants because this one sucks so bad. And, 2 cooks are there to make a career out of it and are the highest paid, get regular raises and even though they do not have a mansion and a Ferrari they are happy and content. 15 servers are there while going to school to get a degree in "their field". 2 are there because they need drinking money and 3 are long term employees supporting their families making the highest tips and have a lot of regulars. They make a fair living but fall into a fe money issues from time to time but get themselves back on the right track with proper dedication.
> SO THERE IT IS. I GET IT. IN FLORIDA IF YOU MAKE 60K A YEAR AND ONLY CLAIM YOURSELF ON TAXES THAT EQUALS 1863.68/ TWO WEEKS TAKE HOME. BREAK IT DOWN BY A WEEKLY TAKE HOME AND THEN PUT IN ALL THE DEDUCTIONS AS A DRIVER. FIGURE WHTAEVER YOU WANT FOR WEAR AND TEAR. IF YOU MAKE THE EQUIVALENT OF 60K WITH UBER AND ARE STRUGGLING THEN YOU ARE LIVING ABOVE YOUR MEANS, HAVE UNREALISTIC GOALS, OR ARE JUST CLUELESS. NO YOU CANNOT AFFORD TO LIVE ON PALM BEACH ISLAND, AND NO YOU CANNOT GO TO THE BREAKERS EVERY SUNDAY FOR BRUNCH BUT FOR GODS SAKE IT IS A LIVING.
> ...


Bout time someone has the same mindset i do. Ive been pt for almost 3 yrs and drove in 3 different markets including florida (cocoa beach area). I started ft when i got to texas and saw how great the market was. I started off pt like always and saw 30 hrs getting me $600-700 a week. I knew i could make more if ft time so i quit my ft job. Wear and tear on my vehicle was going to happen regadless if i drive ive put 18k miles on my truck in about 6 months and hardly any come from rideshare. I dont drive late hrs either 10pm is my cut off.


----------



## Cndragon (Dec 8, 2016)

You kinda lost me with all the screaming and underlining...lol so I had to skim though your post a bit but yeah, Im in Miami and I cant accept every single ride unless I want to get trapped in a pit of $2.50 rides around UM. South Beach and Downtown/Brickell are even worse which is where a good majority of my rides take me into, and then once Im there people are just going a couple blocks. Few things blow harder than it taking me 5-10m to get to my ride only to take them on block down the road. No exaggeration...one(1) block...if a ride takes me to SoBe or downtown, I try to turn my app off before I get another ping then get the heck out of there because its just not worth the traffic, stress and aggravation to make $2-3.

You're up in WPB which is very spread out, esp evident if you're mainly getting 8-9m trips and rides to Stuart. Everywhere is not like Broward, Palm Beach, anything north which is pretty sparse or even North Miami where to get anywhere at all people need to go further than a mile if they want to be somewhere. Youre fortunate to be in an area like that which is probably why you dont get the frustration of dealing with denser cities and shorter rides all day...your method def would not work in Miami. Id go broke and blow thorugh so much gas and time..been there done that when I first started.

But yeah, for up north where you are, what you're saying is true...when I get a ride that takes me up there, most of the rides are much longer. Just understand, what works for one area doesnt work for every area.....


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

896.78 times 52 weeks a year is..

46,632.56

-87,360 miles per year. to 109,500
(240X7X52)
to

Your car will be a hunk of crap in 2-3 years tops

$46,632.56
-8736 (gasoline) at 10c per mile in costs
-$10,000 the cost of buying a new car every 3 years, or a newer used car more often.

$27896
-1000 $600 tires/$400 brake linings (must be done at LEAST annually with that many miles)

$26896
-$783 (17 oil changes at $45 per oil change, once per 5,000 miles)

$26113
-$1000 (misc car repairs) it's going to happen, not sure what but it's going to happen..

_*$25113 PROFIT for 1 year of this!*_

divide that by 52X55 (or the number of hours worked 1 one year.

_*And you have an hourly wage of $8.78*_ per hour, factoring in expenses. Or slightly above min wage!
Way to GO!


But the good news is you won't owe anything in taxes as you will have lost approximately $105 in taxable loses..

$46,632
-$46,737 (87360 miles X .535 per mile in IRS deductions)

Keep up the good work, your doing far better than i would expect for florida.


----------



## Palm Beach Driver (Oct 27, 2017)

Just want to throw this out there. Success is not for everyone. Some would fail selling sex and booze on fleet week. Others will be successful selling gym equipment to the homeless. Nothing new here. I don't think Steve Jobs, Bill Gates, Warren Buffett (120 hour weeks just trying to break into the market as the leader)or Joe the plumber while building the business for that matter are worried about their hourly rate of pay. They never were. Here it is in a nutshell. Joe Uber driver works 50 hours. He refuses pick ups more than 8 mins away, cancels 20 percent of his requests, doesn't move to get rides, won't work the long hours, complains about the Evil Uber big wigs, hates passengers (does not view them as customers), complains about not getting tips, obsesses about the hourly rate of pay, refuses long trips because of return time instead of just planning to work wherever the new destination is and slowly work back towards home base ( destination setting), ( I always do this and have never been disappointed) ( Miami, Stuart, Orlando, Jupiter etc) and at the end of the week has 300.00 dollars. *****es about how it cost him 80 dollars in gas, and 675.00 of wear and tear on his car and that he lost 455 for working for a bunch of crooks. 
John Uber driver works 50 hours. Takes all requests, hustles every day to accumulate rides, runs his car like a business, Happy to have the freedom of working on his schedule with no one breathing down his neck, makes 120.00+/week in tips, has 1100.00 in the account at the end of the week. Spends 60 on gas (hybrid) understands wear and tear on the car is a business expense ( to generate money it costs money). The car is a piece of equipment required to do the job just as a press is required for printing. If you are in love with your car, you are in the wrong business. It is a means to make a living. (think UPS. Trucks cost money and make them money all at the same time). Cost approximate 200 (high estimate) generates 1220 including tips. Net 1020.00 pre tax. (No state income tax) With deductions is paying tax on 400 bucks. Appreciates the customers, loves the interaction, happy and it radiates with the customer. Month end Joe claims he lost 1200 dollars driving ungrateful bastards around and John shows a nice profit of +/- 4 grand. Same job, same city, same everything except for attitude and understanding at the end of the month/week/year how much much income (50,000) deductions (36,000) Gas (4,000) Other expenses (1,500) Taxes after deductions (2,800) equals 41,700 Net in pocket. NOT 1.03 /per hour as others obsess on. Net is more than someone who makes 50K without the business deductions(this is not open to interpretation.) 
In summary, would you fail selling sex and booze on fleet week or would you sell gym equipment to the homeless?.......


----------



## polar2017 (Jul 1, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> 896.78 times 52 weeks a year is..
> 
> 46,632.56
> 
> ...


You forgot to mention how fun it is to drive every holiday to chase that $30-$50 ride.
For some people, I admit being a full time taxi driver works out well. (Rideshare driver is the sexy name)
Personally I would rather be a truck driver.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Palm Beach Driver said:


> 2nd week as a full time uber driver. Net after all expenses 896.78. 55 hours total. Put the work into it and you will get rewarded. I accept all trips and never get any requests more than 11 minutes away which usually turn into 8 or 9 minutes. Work the smart areas. I do not work ANY late hours. (Nothing after 9pm). I start my day at 6 am and usually ave 100 in the account by 10am 11 the latest. I take a break from noon until 3 and then drive a few more hours from 3-6 or 7. I drive from Miami to Stuart. Average miles per day of 240-300.
> I compare Uber to the restaurant`industry. EXAMPLE:
> 30 people work in the restaurant. 10 are cooks 20 are servers. 5 cooks are there to have a job until something real comes along. 2 cooks are there because it is the only job they can get with their prior convictions. 1 cook is always submitting applications to other restaurants because this one sucks so bad. And, 2 cooks are there to make a career out of it and are the highest paid, get regular raises and even though they do not have a mansion and a Ferrari they are happy and content. 15 servers are there while going to school to get a degree in "their field". 2 are there because they need drinking money and 3 are long term employees supporting their families making the highest tips and have a lot of regulars. They make a fair living but fall into a fe money issues from time to time but get themselves back on the right track with proper dedication.
> SO THERE IT IS. I GET IT. IN FLORIDA IF YOU MAKE 60K A YEAR AND ONLY CLAIM YOURSELF ON TAXES THAT EQUALS 1863.68/ TWO WEEKS TAKE HOME. BREAK IT DOWN BY A WEEKLY TAKE HOME AND THEN PUT IN ALL THE DEDUCTIONS AS A DRIVER. FIGURE WHTAEVER YOU WANT FOR WEAR AND TEAR. IF YOU MAKE THE EQUIVALENT OF 60K WITH UBER AND ARE STRUGGLING THEN YOU ARE LIVING ABOVE YOUR MEANS, HAVE UNREALISTIC GOALS, OR ARE JUST CLUELESS. NO YOU CANNOT AFFORD TO LIVE ON PALM BEACH ISLAND, AND NO YOU CANNOT GO TO THE BREAKERS EVERY SUNDAY FOR BRUNCH BUT FOR GODS SAKE IT IS A LIVING.
> ...


2nd week and your pulling 900... okay.

I assume you are x? So your pulling 900, with 50- 70% pool rides @ .6o mile?


----------



## Aerodrifting (Aug 13, 2017)

I see you are working for Uber.

"John Uber driver works 50 hours. Takes all requests, hustles every day to accumulate rides, runs his car like a business, Happy to have the freedom of working on his schedule with no one breathing down his neck"

John Uber driver takes a ping 10 mins away in the hood (He has to take all requests as you mentioned above, Also a 10 min ping from Uber usually takes 12-15 minutes to drive since you might not be facing the right direction to begin with or you can't make the immediate turn Uber ask you to due to traffic), Waits 3 mins for the rider to come out, Then goes on a 10 minute 3 mile ride that pays $3.47, After 30 minutes John Uber driver made less than $5 before expenses. Please explain to me how he is going to have $1100 in the account at the end of the week.

The "freedom of your own schedule" is the biggest lie when you drive for Uber. What if John can only drive during 9AM-11AM and 2PM-4PM? He'd be lucky to make $15 an hour on most markets. If he is making $1000+ a week, He is FORCED to drive morning rush or late night hours during surge, And that's not "freedom of your own schedule".

Also a hybrid car does not have the magic to turn your red numbers to green. Say you drove 300 miles total and made 250 dollars (just a realistic example), A regular car with 25MPG takes $30 to fill up and a hybrid with 50MPG takes $15 to fill up, That's only $15 in net differences, 15/250 = 6%. If you are making $500 a week with a regular car, You are not making $1000 a week with hybrid because gas does not save you $500, You will make a little more than $500, The differences is less than 10%.


----------



## Cndragon (Dec 8, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> 2nd week and your pulling 900... okay.
> 
> I assume you are x? So your pulling 900, with 50- 70% pool rides @ .6o mile?


Actually, I can believe it...when I first started I was renting my car through Enterprise / Uber, so I had to maintain a 90% acceptance rate and do 75 rides a week for a car promotion going on... was accepting every single ride, and was making 800+ a week. But then, I was also driving no less than 10 hrs a day, sometimes up to 15hrs.

I had no life and dog missed me..evident by the amount of toys Id find piled on top of me every time I woke up lol So yeah, my method when I was new was exactly what this guy is doing...at the time I thought it was awesome cause well..it was all new to me and making that kind of money every week rocked. I lasted about 3 months and close to 800 rides before I just couldnt face another 12+ hour day and one morning when my alarm went off, I rolled over, went back to sleep and that was the end of that.

This time around Im trying to work smarter, not harder. Since I dont have that car promotion anymore, my acceptance rate no longer matters and I no longer take pool rides or people with super low ratings. I drive no more than 8hrs a day, try to avoid rush hour which can eat up lots of time just sitting in traffic. I make a bit less but not ending each day with an empty tank of gas from all the deadheading I used to do, plus that I can drive half as much each day, my fuel costs are way lower which balances things out.

I also stopped chasing surges...that was practically a life changing move lol Anyway, I totally get where this guy is coming from cause I totally remember how I felt when I first started..I mean I didnt come on here screaming at everyone but, inside I was feeling pretty good and excited, so I get it. Now that Ive learned a bit, I also get how blurred the lines are between perception and reality and had to change things up so that I wasnt killing myself in the process.


----------



## Palm Beach Driver (Oct 27, 2017)

No I don’t work for uber. I Standby everything in my post. I will continue to watch my deposits and expenses as I have been doing for the last several months and I will continue to earn my living doing exactly what I’m doing thanks for your input stay miserable


----------



## Palm Beach Driver (Oct 27, 2017)

Yes I am.


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

A new driver gets priority on pings. Sucks you right in. Then its time for a newer driver to get the pings you are getting. It just doesn't last.


----------



## Palm Beach Driver (Oct 27, 2017)

Small minds count hourly rates....it is all they know. Intelligent minds see the end results before small minds stop counting the hours. I am so tired of the negativity. I am doing just fine with my Uber pay and that is the end of my statement.


----------



## Aerodrifting (Aug 13, 2017)

Palm Beach Driver said:


> No I don't work for uber. I Standby everything in my post. I will continue to watch my deposits and expenses as I have been doing for the last several months and I will continue to earn my living doing exactly what I'm doing thanks for your input stay miserable


Ah here comes the denial, You clearly don't drive based on everything you said in your post, Mr Uber marketing manager.

"John Uber driver works 50 hours. Takes all requests, hustles every day to accumulate rides, runs his car like a business, Happy to have the freedom of working on his schedule with no one breathing down his neck, makes 120.00+/week in tips, has 1100.00 in the account at the end of the week."

That's simply not happening. Here is some easy math for you:
1100 minus 100 tip = 1000 / 50 hours = $20 / hour
Since he enjoys the "freedom of working on his schedule" and "takes all requests", We assume that he is mostly driving base fare, Which is 0.7 a mile in LA, and 0.11 per min (I am not even taking Uber pool into consideration and only use X for calculation here). In order to make $20 per hour, He needs to drive 20+ PAID miles per hour in LA. I am sorry I don't see that happening with LA traffic. In West Hollywood area during day time, You will be lucky to move 5 miles in 30 mins, Even with boost I won't do it. 
I have taken back to back requests and drive non-stop the most you can make is 15 per hour at base rate, That's counting promotion etc, Your number is nothing but a lie.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

Palm Beach Driver said:


> 2nd week as a full time uber driver. Net after all expenses 896.78. 55 hours total. Put the work into it and you will get rewarded. I accept all trips and never get any requests more than 11 minutes away which usually turn into 8 or 9 minutes. Work the smart areas. I do not work ANY late hours. (Nothing after 9pm). I start my day at 6 am and usually ave 100 in the account by 10am 11 the latest. I take a break from noon until 3 and then drive a few more hours from 3-6 or 7. I drive from Miami to Stuart. Average miles per day of 240-300.
> I compare Uber to the restaurant`industry. EXAMPLE:
> 30 people work in the restaurant. 10 are cooks 20 are servers. 5 cooks are there to have a job until something real comes along. 2 cooks are there because it is the only job they can get with their prior convictions. 1 cook is always submitting applications to other restaurants because this one sucks so bad. And, 2 cooks are there to make a career out of it and are the highest paid, get regular raises and even though they do not have a mansion and a Ferrari they are happy and content. 15 servers are there while going to school to get a degree in "their field". 2 are there because they need drinking money and 3 are long term employees supporting their families making the highest tips and have a lot of regulars. They make a fair living but fall into a fe money issues from time to time but get themselves back on the right track with proper dedication.
> SO THERE IT IS. I GET IT. IN FLORIDA IF YOU MAKE 60K A YEAR AND ONLY CLAIM YOURSELF ON TAXES THAT EQUALS 1863.68/ TWO WEEKS TAKE HOME. BREAK IT DOWN BY A WEEKLY TAKE HOME AND THEN PUT IN ALL THE DEDUCTIONS AS A DRIVER. FIGURE WHTAEVER YOU WANT FOR WEAR AND TEAR. IF YOU MAKE THE EQUIVALENT OF 60K WITH UBER AND ARE STRUGGLING THEN YOU ARE LIVING ABOVE YOUR MEANS, HAVE UNREALISTIC GOALS, OR ARE JUST CLUELESS. NO YOU CANNOT AFFORD TO LIVE ON PALM BEACH ISLAND, AND NO YOU CANNOT GO TO THE BREAKERS EVERY SUNDAY FOR BRUNCH BUT FOR GODS SAKE IT IS A LIVING.
> ...


lol

What is your cost per mile to drive your car? Have you run the numbers?



Jcposeidon said:


> Bout time someone has the same mindset i do. Ive been pt for almost 3 yrs and drove in 3 different markets including florida (cocoa beach area). I started ft when i got to texas and saw how great the market was. I started off pt like always and saw 30 hrs getting me $600-700 a week. I knew i could make more if ft time so i quit my ft job. Wear and tear on my vehicle was going to happen regadless if i drive ive put 18k miles on my truck in about 6 months and hardly any come from rideshare. I dont drive late hrs either 10pm is my cut off.


smfh it is people like you who can't understand your costs why uber gets away with paying us so little. This "going to depreciate my car anyway" stuff out of you is abject idiocy. And the fact you have been driving and still are too intellectually lazy to know what your real costs are is why I have no patience for you. You have no excuse. You should know better by now.



wk1102 said:


> 2nd week and your pulling 900... okay.
> 
> I assume you are x? So your pulling 900, with 50- 70% pool rides @ .6o mile?
> 
> ...


lmfao the OP has no idea what his costs are, no idea what his tax burden will be, thinks he can duplicate with uber, in Miami, an income that lets him do his part with his wife the other half enough to stay in a $400k house and own three nice cars.


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

Uh oh, someone doesn't know Uber is playing with his perception of reality.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Interesting... 

I adore it when people are happy 

Realistic or not, I don't rightly know. Happy people are effing great! 

Uber on Sir.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

Palm Beach Driver said:


> Small minds count hourly rates....it is all they know. Intelligent minds see the end results before small minds stop counting the hours. I am so tired of the negativity. I am doing just fine with my Uber pay and that is the end of my statement.


Your statement is a common one from people who lack mature analytical skills. I'm not sure why you think understanding gross vs net is "negativity". I can tell you that from my side of the fence your mindset is one born from a small mind.

Uber loves people like you. People who are too lazy to figure out--or intellectually incapable of figuring out--what their real earnings are. Uber is the carrot and you the horse I'm afraid.

Also why did you mak two threads on the same topic with basically the same title. Who is the small mind again in this scenario?


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

Hahahahahahahahhahahahah

Your numbers OP, they are hilarious. Best I have seen on the forums. $1200 gross and your total costs were $200? Love it.

Keep it coming. I want to learn more from the guy on his second week of driving uber full time who thinks a car driven full time runs on unicorn farts and pixie dust and doesn't burn through parts, doesn't cost $.10-20/mile in depreciation, etc.


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

I want to know what kind of magic car can run 300 miles per day for a week for $60 in gas. 1500 miles....


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

Palm Beach Driver said:


> Small minds count hourly rates....it is all they know. Intelligent minds see the end results before small minds stop counting the hours. I am so tired of the negativity. I am doing just fine with my Uber pay and that is the end of my statement.


Your large mind made 180 at the end of your shift. My small mind said you made minumum wage in 14 hours


----------



## Arb Watson (Apr 6, 2017)

Palm Beach Driver said:


> Just want to throw this out there. Success is not for everyone. Some would fail selling sex and booze on fleet week. Others will be successful selling gym equipment to the homeless. Nothing new here. I don't think Steve Jobs, Bill Gates, Warren Buffett (120 hour weeks just trying to break into the market as the leader)or Joe the plumber while building the business for that matter are worried about their hourly rate of pay. They never were. Here it is in a nutshell. Joe Uber driver works 50 hours. He refuses pick ups more than 8 mins away, cancels 20 percent of his requests, doesn't move to get rides, won't work the long hours, complains about the Evil Uber big wigs, hates passengers (does not view them as customers), complains about not getting tips, obsesses about the hourly rate of pay, refuses long trips because of return time instead of just planning to work wherever the new destination is and slowly work back towards home base ( destination setting), ( I always do this and have never been disappointed) ( Miami, Stuart, Orlando, Jupiter etc) and at the end of the week has 300.00 dollars. *****es about how it cost him 80 dollars in gas, and 675.00 of wear and tear on his car and that he lost 455 for working for a bunch of crooks.
> John Uber driver works 50 hours. Takes all requests, hustles every day to accumulate rides, runs his car like a business, Happy to have the freedom of working on his schedule with no one breathing down his neck, makes 120.00+/week in tips, has 1100.00 in the account at the end of the week. Spends 60 on gas (hybrid) understands wear and tear on the car is a business expense ( to generate money it costs money). The car is a piece of equipment required to do the job just as a press is required for printing. If you are in love with your car, you are in the wrong business. It is a means to make a living. (think UPS. Trucks cost money and make them money all at the same time). Cost approximate 200 (high estimate) generates 1220 including tips. Net 1020.00 pre tax. (No state income tax) With deductions is paying tax on 400 bucks. Appreciates the customers, loves the interaction, happy and it radiates with the customer. Month end Joe claims he lost 1200 dollars driving ungrateful bastards around and John shows a nice profit of +/- 4 grand. Same job, same city, same everything except for attitude and understanding at the end of the month/week/year how much much income (50,000) deductions (36,000) Gas (4,000) Other expenses (1,500) Taxes after deductions (2,800) equals 41,700 Net in pocket. NOT 1.03 /per hour as others obsess on. Net is more than someone who makes 50K without the business deductions(this is not open to interpretation.)
> In summary, would you fail selling sex and booze on fleet week or would you sell gym equipment to the homeless?.......


I see you read a book called Ubernicons: How to believe in fairy tales


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

Fubernuber said:


> Your large mind made 180 at the end of your shift. My small mind said you made minumum wage in 14 hours


But think of the magnificent flexibility you have to work those glorious 14 hours. You can start at 7am and be home by 9pm! Praise the Lord!


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Palm Beach Driver said:


> Small minds count hourly rates....it is all they know. Intelligent minds see the end results before small minds stop counting the hours. I am so tired of the negativity. I am doing just fine with my Uber pay and that is the end of my statement.


I'm happy for you. Clearly you have NO responsibility for the budget in your household, or you have other financial means so you don't care about the money aspect of this "job". Must be nice.

Take your high horse and go back to your mansion and let us small minded peons continue to worry about paying rent and buying food and gas and other trivial things.

By the way, Amway called and they want their training manual back.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

I was satisfied with my uber earnings when I netted $25-30 an hour. No way id be satisfied with under $15 an hour. I value my time more than that. When I could no longer earn over $15 an hour net, I quit driving. If you are satisfied with that earning, good for you. You'll never get ahead but I hope you have an exit strategy.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> I was satisfied with my uber earnings when I netted $25-30 an hour. No way id be satisfied with under $15 an hour. I value my time more than that. When I could no longer earn over $15 an hour net, I quit driving. If you are satisfied with that earning, good for you. You'll never get ahead but I hope you have an exit strategy.


The problem is, due to his inability to analyze his real gross vs net he thinks he IS making what you used to make, not what he's actually making. That's the crux of the problem.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

Because I enjoyed it, let's dig a little into it:



> Cost approximate 200 (high estimate) generates 1220 including tips. Net 1020.00 pre tax. (No state income tax) With deductions is paying tax on 400 bucks.


$1220 gross with paying tax on $400 means with IRS deduction of $.535/mile he drove 1532 miles in that week (hence the $820 deduction). Let's assume he's in a Prius and getting 50 MPG. That's $75 in gas, leaving $125 for all other "costs"; depreciation, tires, brakes, etc. If he gets 30 MPG he's out $125 in gas leaving $75 for the rest.

At 75k miles/year his car, if it started new, is worth very little after two years, so he's got the bulk of the car's value trashed in two years. And during this time there are maintenance and repairs. I don't see where the numbers accounted for the fact that driving consumes vehicles.

He's also working way more than full time, and has zero benefits, and at any time a pax can report him for something they make up in their head to get a free fare and his account is shut down for 48 hours.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

FACT. Uber's worldwide one year turnover rate is 96%, according to Uber.

OPINION. Ignorance is bliss.

OBSERVATION. OP have been driving less than a month and is overly satisfied with a job that the majority have continued to reject.

OP, let it sink in before you spout off how the rest of us are negative fools.


----------



## Aerodrifting (Aug 13, 2017)

Mista T said:


> FACT. Uber's worldwide one year turnover rate is 96%, according to Uber.
> 
> OPINION. Ignorance is bliss.
> 
> ...


Dont waste your time, OP has never driven one day for Uber. What driver can make 1K on his first week? He is eithet a troll or works for Uber.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

Last week I was logged in for slightly over 30 hours. I earned $546 before deducting for gas. That's about $18/hour. I only made $18 in app tips, but got some cash tips also. I drive only during daytime hours, never nights, never the bar scene. Yes the car is an expense. But if you have an older car that is just for Uber, you will eventually depreciate it down to scrap value and then keep driving it (hopefully) so there is no further depreciation expense - but you still keep deducting those miles..

This job gives me the flexibility to do everything else I need to do throughout the day - workout, do chores, give family members their rides, all while staying mostly close to home. I go home several times during the day, unless I get a long distance trip, which doesn't happen very often.

I take most rides and most deliveries, but not every single one. It all adds up. Yesterday was a slow day for me, but I got a couple good rides in the afternoon and ended up making my daily goal. You just have to keep going and the rides will fall into place.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Aerodrifting said:


> Dont waste your time, OP has never driven one day for Uber. What driver can make 1K on his first week? He is eithet a troll or works for Uber.


not in florida anyway..

Seattle maybe... nowhere in florida...


----------



## Palm Beach Driver (Oct 27, 2017)

That is right Atom Guy. The rest of the negative assholes on here can be miserable together. I also am doing just fine driving full time in West Palm Beach. Uber takes me from Stuart to Miami and beyond. Loving every day and making a decent living with ZERO stress. Success is a mindset and these others would not be successful doing anything with their attitudes toward Uber. Generate 1000 dollars a week and net loss 450 according to these jerks.



Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> not in florida anyway..
> 
> Seattle maybe... nowhere in florida...


Mears Troll.......I Drive full time for Uber. Why would that be so hard to believe I work hard and I do it my way.It works.......your way doesn't work...sorry.


----------



## Wrb06wrx (Sep 20, 2017)

Its all about not using a new car the car is the tool for the job and you should view it as such i like the car i drive which is why i bought it i do part time driving toying with the idea of buying a used vehicle that is more fuel efficient solely for the purpose of uber not gonna spend a lot on it but if you look around there are deals to be had a 5 or 6k car turning into a 2500 or 3k car is alot different than a 20k car turning into a 5k car im not buying into the life changing money hype but if you strategize before getting into this line of work you can make it profitable.... 

That said youre not going to make 500k a year driving uber/lyft im sorry its just not realistic but its decent side cash if youre smart you can make it work for you its all in the approach.... 

Again, think about what you are trying to do/ achieve before you just start doing it


----------



## Aerodrifting (Aug 13, 2017)

Palm Beach Driver said:


> That is right Atom Guy. The rest of the negative assholes on here can be miserable together. I also am doing just fine driving full time in West Palm Beach. Uber takes me from Stuart to Miami and beyond. Loving every day and making a decent living with ZERO stress. Success is a mindset and these others would not be successful doing anything with their attitudes toward Uber. Generate 1000 dollars a week and net loss 450 according to these jerks.
> 
> Mears Troll.......I Drive full time for Uber. Why would that be so hard to believe I work hard and I do it my way.It works.......your way doesn't work...sorry.


Negativity? More like reality.

There are people on this forum care about rest of the people and want to make sure they don't fall for your fairy tale when they sign up.

When I argue, I use facts, Like my previous posts about numbers, Using LA as an example. Plenty of LA drivers can vouch for those numbers, Knowing I am not lying. What about you on the other end? All you have is fairy tales that I find hard to believe.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

If I make less than $20/hr driving XL, I get angry and stop for the night. With that being said, if the OPs goal is to make $150 per day regardless of hours, mileage or gas.....then that is his/her prerogative.

I bet they really enjoy airport queues....


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Palm Beach Driver said:


> That is right Atom Guy. The rest of the negative assholes on here can be miserable together. I also am doing just fine driving full time in West Palm Beach. Uber takes me from Stuart to Miami and beyond. Loving every day and making a decent living with ZERO stress. Success is a mindset and these others would not be successful doing anything with their attitudes toward Uber. Generate 1000 dollars a week and net loss 450 according to these jerks.
> 
> Mears Troll.......I Drive full time for Uber. Why would that be so hard to believe I work hard and I do it my way.It works.......your way doesn't work...sorry.


My way works just fine, i'm getting $9.10 an hour for 32 hours working as a taxi dispatcher, and doing 2-3 taxi shifts a week and clearing another $300-$600+ in profit.

What's the Craigslist ad say for 40 hours with uber for Orlando?

https://orlando.craigslist.org/trp/d/choose-your-own-schedule/6378613349.html

40 hours a week, $360 in fares... take 25% off the top (being generous here) your looking at $270 minus expenses for doing uber.

Orlando is very much the very very very bottom of the barrel but i don't have to guess that Palm Coast isn't much better.

Take my $9.10 an hour working dispatch for 32 hours... that's more than an uber craigslist says they can make in 40, before factoring in expenses...

I've been in the taxi game for a long time, longer than uber has been around. Uber USEd to be a good way to make money, but it's not because rates got slashed so badly.

Your a shill..

I may be a Shill, but I'm honest about it. Everyone knows who and what I am, more than I can believe respect me.

I actually started a poll on whether or not i should quit the forums, 82% to stay...

https://uberpeople.net/threads/should-mears-troll-number-4-quit-trollin-these-forums.205584/



JimKE said:


> I also voted no. Mears does a fair amount of trolling, but he also makes positive contributions based on a great deal of experience that many of us do not have. I just ignore the trolling posts and benefit from the good stuff.
> 
> Also, if someone doesn't like what any of us post, they can always simply use the Ignore feature. Most of the other taxi trolls quickly find their way to my Ignore list. They're entitled to vent all they want as they sit idle in a taxi lot somewhere, but if they don't contribute anything of value I just don't want them cluttering up my pages.
> 
> The same is true of rideshare drivers who do nothing but whine. Whine away, but I choose not to waste my time reading crybaby stuff.





Trafficat said:


> Don't go Mears, you are very insightful. You are definitely one of my favorite posters.





Rsabcd said:


> Aww, i know we don't say it enough but we love you, don't go anywhere.





2Cents said:


> MT4 writes the most though out and useful responses that are most useful the Orlando forum. Having MT4 on any forum is an asset, however the Orlando forum; hands down the most insightful member that forum has ever seen.


Your not making $1000 a week, even if you thought you were, your not... your driving a vehicle into the ground, at an astounding rate. And your profit isn't $1000, not even close


----------



## Leo1983 (Jul 3, 2017)

Palm Beach Driver said:


> Just want to throw this out there. Success is not for everyone. Some would fail selling sex and booze on fleet week. Others will be successful selling gym equipment to the homeless. Nothing new here. I don't think Steve Jobs, Bill Gates, Warren Buffett (120 hour weeks just trying to break into the market as the leader)or Joe the plumber while building the business for that matter are worried about their hourly rate of pay. They never were. Here it is in a nutshell. Joe Uber driver works 50 hours. He refuses pick ups more than 8 mins away, cancels 20 percent of his requests, doesn't move to get rides, won't work the long hours, complains about the Evil Uber big wigs, hates passengers (does not view them as customers), complains about not getting tips, obsesses about the hourly rate of pay, refuses long trips because of return time instead of just planning to work wherever the new destination is and slowly work back towards home base ( destination setting), ( I always do this and have never been disappointed) ( Miami, Stuart, Orlando, Jupiter etc) and at the end of the week has 300.00 dollars. *****es about how it cost him 80 dollars in gas, and 675.00 of wear and tear on his car and that he lost 455 for working for a bunch of crooks.
> John Uber driver works 50 hours. Takes all requests, hustles every day to accumulate rides, runs his car like a business, Happy to have the freedom of working on his schedule with no one breathing down his neck, makes 120.00+/week in tips, has 1100.00 in the account at the end of the week. Spends 60 on gas (hybrid) understands wear and tear on the car is a business expense ( to generate money it costs money). The car is a piece of equipment required to do the job just as a press is required for printing. If you are in love with your car, you are in the wrong business. It is a means to make a living. (think UPS. Trucks cost money and make them money all at the same time). Cost approximate 200 (high estimate) generates 1220 including tips. Net 1020.00 pre tax. (No state income tax) With deductions is paying tax on 400 bucks. Appreciates the customers, loves the interaction, happy and it radiates with the customer. Month end Joe claims he lost 1200 dollars driving ungrateful bastards around and John shows a nice profit of +/- 4 grand. Same job, same city, same everything except for attitude and understanding at the end of the month/week/year how much much income (50,000) deductions (36,000) Gas (4,000) Other expenses (1,500) Taxes after deductions (2,800) equals 41,700 Net in pocket. NOT 1.03 /per hour as others obsess on. Net is more than someone who makes 50K without the business deductions(this is not open to interpretation.)
> In summary, would you fail selling sex and booze on fleet week or would you sell gym equipment to the homeless?.......


Agreed. Numbers are there. The only thing missing is the human aspect. 
I think the problem most people actually have is the fact that there is no growth. It's a basic ***** job lol
I don't mind putting in all my hours but to build my dream not someone else's.

Honestly no one should drive over 6 hours it's too much wear and tear on the body. 
If you do it right you can average $25-30 an hr before expenses. 
And also we have to consider the independent contractor aspect. While it brings free form work it also takes away a lot of safety nets. 
At a conventional job I always factor in $5 an hr in employee benefits (E.G. unemployment insurance, healthcare ...)

So it's a complicated topic indeed. 
At the end of the day this job isn't for skilled drivers. Limo service would suit those people more.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

Your not making $1000 a week said:


> What's wrong with letting him think he is actually clearing a profit? The whole ridesharing scheme is based upon this. The e-*@^#$ at corporate are not in the transportation industry. They just google stuff and think they know everything.
> 
> #fübrn


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

Merc7186 said:


> If I make less than $20/hr driving XL, I get angry and stop for the night. With that being said, if the OPs goal is to make $150 per day regardless of hours, mileage or gas.....then that is his/her prerogative.
> 
> I bet they really enjoy airport queues....


Airport queue is the only way to roll that kind of green, no doubt!


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

Palm Beach Driver said:


> That is right Atom Guy. The rest of the negative assholes on here can be miserable together. I also am doing just fine driving full time in West Palm Beach. Uber takes me from Stuart to Miami and beyond. Loving every day and making a decent living with ZERO stress. Success is a mindset and these others would not be successful doing anything with their attitudes toward Uber. Generate 1000 dollars a week and net loss 450 according to these jerks.
> 
> Mears Troll.......I Drive full time for Uber. Why would that be so hard to believe I work hard and I do it my way.It works.......your way doesn't work...sorry.


I can't be the only one who finds irony in you going on about how successful you are and at the same time saying you do uber full time. These are mutually exclusive statuses. I'm sure there is, somewhere, a retired guy worth a few mill who does a bunch of uber because what the hell. If you're not him, you sound a bit like a fat guy preaching on diet.



Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Your not making $1000 a week, even if you thought you were, your not... your driving a vehicle into the ground, at an astounding rate. And your profit isn't $1000, not even close


Assuming his whole persona isn't a troll he'll figure this out soon. Oil changes, brakes, repairs, his car worth nothing in two years, etc. it will all catch up to him. Hopefully he's looking for a full time job in his off time.


----------



## whiskeyboat (Oct 14, 2017)

I side with the OP but with a few conditions. His bit about attitude and hustle is 100% correct. However, you need to be in a strong market and you need to know every nuance of that market. You need to work all the peak hours and locations about 50 hours per week.
In addition if you are going to do this long term you need to be a skilled mechanic performing all repairs and use a vehicle that is in the "sweet spot" between depreciation and reliability.
If all the above conditions are met then 50K is very realistic.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

LOL.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

LOL


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Sit down and try not to think. sit down and try not to think . . .


Palm Beach Driver said:


> 2nd week as a full time uber driver. Net after all expenses 896.78. 55 hours total. Put the work into it and you will get rewarded. I accept all trips and never get any requests more than 11 minutes away which usually turn into 8 or 9 minutes. Work the smart areas. I do not work ANY late hours. (Nothing after 9pm). I start my day at 6 am and usually ave 100 in the account by 10am 11 the latest. I take a break from noon until 3 and then drive a few more hours from 3-6 or 7. I drive from Miami to Stuart. Average miles per day of 240-300.
> I compare Uber to the restaurant`industry. EXAMPLE:
> 30 people work in the restaurant. 10 are cooks 20 are servers. 5 cooks are there to have a job until something real comes along. 2 cooks are there because it is the only job they can get with their prior convictions. 1 cook is always submitting applications to other restaurants because this one sucks so bad. And, 2 cooks are there to make a career out of it and are the highest paid, get regular raises and even though they do not have a mansion and a Ferrari they are happy and content. 15 servers are there while going to school to get a degree in "their field". 2 are there because they need drinking money and 3 are long term employees supporting their families making the highest tips and have a lot of regulars. They make a fair living but fall into a fe money issues from time to time but get themselves back on the right track with proper dedication.
> SO THERE IT IS. I GET IT. IN FLORIDA IF YOU MAKE 60K A YEAR AND ONLY CLAIM YOURSELF ON TAXES THAT EQUALS 1863.68/ TWO WEEKS TAKE HOME. BREAK IT DOWN BY A WEEKLY TAKE HOME AND THEN PUT IN ALL THE DEDUCTIONS AS A DRIVER. FIGURE WHTAEVER YOU WANT FOR WEAR AND TEAR. IF YOU MAKE THE EQUIVALENT OF 60K WITH UBER AND ARE STRUGGLING THEN YOU ARE LIVING ABOVE YOUR MEANS, HAVE UNREALISTIC GOALS, OR ARE JUST CLUELESS. NO YOU CANNOT AFFORD TO LIVE ON PALM BEACH ISLAND, AND NO YOU CANNOT GO TO THE BREAKERS EVERY SUNDAY FOR BRUNCH BUT FOR GODS SAKE IT IS A LIVING.
> ...


Sit down and try not to think.

You will over heat your brain.

Ever see an EEG of the " Brain Dead ?"

Uber Loves you !

Quit thinking.

It will only hurt

Sit down and try not to think . sit down and try not to think. . .


Palm Beach Driver said:


> 2nd week as a full time uber driver. Net after all expenses 896.78. 55 hours total. Put the work into it and you will get rewarded. I accept all trips and never get any requests more than 11 minutes away which usually turn into 8 or 9 minutes. Work the smart areas. I do not work ANY late hours. (Nothing after 9pm). I start my day at 6 am and usually ave 100 in the account by 10am 11 the latest. I take a break from noon until 3 and then drive a few more hours from 3-6 or 7. I drive from Miami to Stuart. Average miles per day of 240-300.
> I compare Uber to the restaurant`industry. EXAMPLE:
> 30 people work in the restaurant. 10 are cooks 20 are servers. 5 cooks are there to have a job until something real comes along. 2 cooks are there because it is the only job they can get with their prior convictions. 1 cook is always submitting applications to other restaurants because this one sucks so bad. And, 2 cooks are there to make a career out of it and are the highest paid, get regular raises and even though they do not have a mansion and a Ferrari they are happy and content. 15 servers are there while going to school to get a degree in "their field". 2 are there because they need drinking money and 3 are long term employees supporting their families making the highest tips and have a lot of regulars. They make a fair living but fall into a fe money issues from time to time but get themselves back on the right track with proper dedication.
> SO THERE IT IS. I GET IT. IN FLORIDA IF YOU MAKE 60K A YEAR AND ONLY CLAIM YOURSELF ON TAXES THAT EQUALS 1863.68/ TWO WEEKS TAKE HOME. BREAK IT DOWN BY A WEEKLY TAKE HOME AND THEN PUT IN ALL THE DEDUCTIONS AS A DRIVER. FIGURE WHTAEVER YOU WANT FOR WEAR AND TEAR. IF YOU MAKE THE EQUIVALENT OF 60K WITH UBER AND ARE STRUGGLING THEN YOU ARE LIVING ABOVE YOUR MEANS, HAVE UNREALISTIC GOALS, OR ARE JUST CLUELESS. NO YOU CANNOT AFFORD TO LIVE ON PALM BEACH ISLAND, AND NO YOU CANNOT GO TO THE BREAKERS EVERY SUNDAY FOR BRUNCH BUT FOR GODS SAKE IT IS A LIVING.
> ...


Sit down and try not to think.

You will over heat your brain.

Ever see an EEG of the " Brain Dead ?"

Uber Loves you !

Quit thinking.

It will only hurt


----------



## CC SalesVP (Oct 24, 2017)

Palm Beach Driver said:


> 2nd week as a full time uber driver. Net after all expenses 896.78. 55 hours total. Put the work into it and you will get rewarded. I accept all trips and never get any requests more than 11 minutes away which usually turn into 8 or 9 minutes. Work the smart areas. I do not work ANY late hours. (Nothing after 9pm). I start my day at 6 am and usually ave 100 in the account by 10am 11 the latest. I take a break from noon until 3 and then drive a few more hours from 3-6 or 7. I drive from Miami to Stuart. Average miles per day of 240-300.
> I compare Uber to the restaurant`industry. EXAMPLE:
> 30 people work in the restaurant. 10 are cooks 20 are servers. 5 cooks are there to have a job until something real comes along. 2 cooks are there because it is the only job they can get with their prior convictions. 1 cook is always submitting applications to other restaurants because this one sucks so bad. And, 2 cooks are there to make a career out of it and are the highest paid, get regular raises and even though they do not have a mansion and a Ferrari they are happy and content. 15 servers are there while going to school to get a degree in "their field". 2 are there because they need drinking money and 3 are long term employees supporting their families making the highest tips and have a lot of regulars. They make a fair living but fall into a fe money issues from time to time but get themselves back on the right track with proper dedication.
> SO THERE IT IS. I GET IT. IN FLORIDA IF YOU MAKE 60K A YEAR AND ONLY CLAIM YOURSELF ON TAXES THAT EQUALS 1863.68/ TWO WEEKS TAKE HOME. BREAK IT DOWN BY A WEEKLY TAKE HOME AND THEN PUT IN ALL THE DEDUCTIONS AS A DRIVER. FIGURE WHTAEVER YOU WANT FOR WEAR AND TEAR. IF YOU MAKE THE EQUIVALENT OF 60K WITH UBER AND ARE STRUGGLING THEN YOU ARE LIVING ABOVE YOUR MEANS, HAVE UNREALISTIC GOALS, OR ARE JUST CLUELESS. NO YOU CANNOT AFFORD TO LIVE ON PALM BEACH ISLAND, AND NO YOU CANNOT GO TO THE BREAKERS EVERY SUNDAY FOR BRUNCH BUT FOR GODS SAKE IT IS A LIVING.
> ...


Spoken like a true Uber superstar in the making. Glad to have you on board!


----------



## Alison Chains (Aug 18, 2017)

OP is so full of it. My local rate is well over Miami's and on some days I can gross $12/hr taking all pings but mostly sitting around because the business JUST IS NOT THERE. $100 before 11 happens once a month on a Sunday morning.

Your restaurant analogy is stupid. Neither the patrons nor the front of the house care how many cooks are in the back or why they're there as long as the food keeps coming and doesn't poison too many. All the cooks make the same money, including those with lofty aspirations. There is no promotion for a line cook. There is no Michelin restaurant hiring across the street. There isn't even a raise for cooking your eggs to over-medium perfection. But you might just get your nose pushed onto the griddle for being a brown-nose and calling everyone else lazy. And the servers keep telling everyone that the back of the house needs no tips.


----------



## CC SalesVP (Oct 24, 2017)

Alison Chains said:


> OP is so full of it. My local rate is well over Miami's and on some days I can gross $12/hr taking all pings but mostly sitting around because the business JUST IS NOT THERE. $100 before 11 happens once a month on a Sunday morning.
> 
> Your restaurant analogy is stupid. Neither the patrons nor the front of the house care how many cooks are in the back or why they're there as long as the food keeps coming and doesn't poison too many. All the cooks make the same money, including those with lofty aspirations. There is no promotion for a line cook. There is no Michelin restaurant hiring across the street. There isn't even a raise for cooking your eggs to over-medium perfection. But you might just get your nose pushed onto the griddle for being a brown-nose and calling everyone else lazy. And the servers keep telling everyone that the back of the house needs no tips.


Veiled threats ("...might just get your nose pushed onto the griddle...") may be something you tolerate among those of your kind, and at your level, but they have no place in our great organization. You have proven that you are not yet ready to take a place among Uber's superstars.


----------



## Alison Chains (Aug 18, 2017)

CC SalesVP said:


> Veiled threats ("...might just get your nose pushed onto the griddle...") may be something you tolerate among those of your kind, and at your level, but they have no place in our great organization. You have proven that you are not yet ready to take a place among Uber's superstars.


I do not have what it takes, Master. I think I shall forever be a tip-sucking bottomfeeder. But not before I trip OP with the ammonia bucket and lock him in the walk-in.


----------



## CC SalesVP (Oct 24, 2017)

Alison Chains said:


> I do not have what it takes, Master. I think I shall forever be a tip-sucking bottomfeeder. But not before I trip OP with the ammonia bucket and lock him in the walk-in.


You must be tougher than a two-dollar steak to make threats over the internet like that.


----------



## Palm Beach Driver (Oct 27, 2017)

Alison Chains said:


> OP is so full of it. My local rate is well over Miami's and on some days I can gross $12/hr taking all pings but mostly sitting around because the business JUST IS NOT THERE. $100 before 11 happens once a month on a Sunday morning.
> 
> Your restaurant analogy is stupid. Neither the patrons nor the front of the house care how many cooks are in the back or why they're there as long as the food keeps coming and doesn't poison too many. All the cooks make the same money, including those with lofty aspirations. There is no promotion for a line cook. There is no Michelin restaurant hiring across the street. There isn't even a raise for cooking your eggs to over-medium perfection. But you might just get your nose pushed onto the griddle for being a brown-nose and calling everyone else lazy. And the servers keep telling everyone that the back of the house needs no tips.


I am living proof that you are wrong. Very very wrong.


----------



## Driver2448 (Mar 8, 2017)

Good grief. Please use spacing between paragraphs in the future!


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

whiskeyboat said:


> I side with the OP but with a few conditions. His bit about attitude and hustle is 100% correct. However, you need to be in a strong market and you need to know every nuance of that market. You need to work all the peak hours and locations about 50 hours per week.
> In addition if you are going to do this long term you need to be a skilled mechanic performing all repairs and use a vehicle that is in the "sweet spot" between depreciation and reliability.
> If all the above conditions are met then 50K is very realistic.


Not in florida...

none of the markets pay enough per mile to make that much in profit


----------

